# wholesale



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Buy in bulk from dadant or Mann lake...there is no sams club in the bee world.
mike


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Miller Bee Supply has 25 lb packs of deep crimped for .85 each. If you are buying enough quantity, you may well be able to negotiate.... we have...


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Wire wax is a pita, check out dadant/westerns plastic insert preassembled frame. Needs extra wax, but sturdy.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the cheapest fdn is to supply the wax and pay a wax working charge. as far as I know only dadants has this program.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter Kelley Co. also


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Buy direct from Pierco. Talk to Nick...you can't get it cheaper than that.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

try perma-dent foundations,mike has the most competitive price on foundation out there.


----------



## lisonbeerawhoney (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks a tried googling pierce but nothing.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Pierco....
http://www.pierco.net/


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you say Pierco?!
Nick cut me a screaming deal and really worked with me on the shipping to get me the cheapest rate.
Highly recommended by me!
Go with Black!
I have some old white all plastic frames/foundation that took 3 seasons to finally get it all drawn out.
Someday I will probably give them away as they drew out the black in no time and I didn't even spray them like is recommended.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the best reason for using black (not that I use Pierco) would be that the eggs are super easy to see.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

how much wax do you have to have to get dadant or kelleys to do a run of foundation. and will they do small cell.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

In dadants catalog they outline everything you need to do...I think for normal foundation its like 25 pounds minimum and for special order its like 100 pounds. 
Oh and from what i have read YOU DO NOT get your wax made into the foundation you get...its just off the shelf. Also, I could be wrong but I really do not think its very cost effective.
mike


----------

